# My fishing buddy thought he'd hooked a big salmon: video clip



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2015)

On a recent saltwater salmon fishing trip this past week, my longtime fishing buddy Scott thought he had hooked a king salmon as we trolled three lines in deep water near Sekiu, Washington. Just a few moments after a good, solid strike he bellowed, "It's a king! It's a king!," and he had us reel our gear up so he could land his _king salmon_. Here's an iPhone video of the end of this *epic king salmon battle:*


----------



## jaomul (Jul 14, 2015)

It's not the fish in the fight, it's the fight in the fish


----------



## weepete (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice! Lol.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2015)

jaomul said:
			
		

> It's not the fish in the fight, it's the fight in the fish



Ummmm....yeah....I guess. We all had a few days' worth of pretty good laughs about this, at his expense. Even he made a few jokes when he hooked the occasional "shaker" sized salmon, bellowing "It's a king! It's a king!" when he was reeling in an obvious, trout-sized fish, of which there were a number.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 14, 2015)

just like that Geico commercial  lol


----------



## SashaT (Jul 14, 2015)

Hahahaha that was rad!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jul 27, 2015)

and when it grows up, it will look like this!
yes, that is me in Alaska '09 and yes, mine is the bigger one  It nearly pulled me in when it hit!!




2009_0618Denali090022 by Nancy Moran Gonsiewski, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2015)

Bummer! The video isn't showing up on my phone. I'll have to try the computer tomorrow.​


----------

